# Avalon - male rabbit with no ears - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for his whole life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: male
Age(s): 2 years
Name(s): Avalon
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated. 
Reason for rehoming: 
As you can see, he has no ears. This is because in his previous home his cage mate chewed off his ears and the owners did not want to buy another hutch so this is the result 

Even though he is deformed, it doesn't affect him in any way. He has no ongoing medical issues and his stitches are dissolvable so will soon come out. 
Will the group be split: Avalon needs a home with a spayed female rabbit for company.
Other: He is a funny lad who is friendly and sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

How sweet is he :001_wub::001_wub:


How do you not beat these people up Anna :angry:, you are a saint


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I want him! OH would go spare though and lack of space at the moment


----------



## Aquarius80 (Apr 18, 2011)

poor thing lets hope he gets the loving home he deserves!!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> How sweet is he :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> How do you not beat these people up Anna :angry:, you are a saint


I do get angry and upset, but the animal always comes first. If I start having a go, they may not give the animal up. Its best to keep cool and know you will get the animal.

This little guy is still waiting for a home.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes got such lovely eyes, I hope someone takes him and he gets plenty of bunny and human love


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Avalon went to a new home this evening


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased! I have thought about this little guy a lot


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Bless him! How could anyone resist that we face x


----------

